# Devox Bar and Stem



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

My Devox Bar and Stem came in today. Very pleased. Shed nearly 1/2 pound off the bike, and it really compliments the look of the already stunning F5. The stock 420mm bar, and 90mm stem weighed around 535 grams total. The new setup is under 300 grams. The F5 in now under 16 pounds with pedals, cages, and underseat tool bag. I'll take some pictures later and post them on this thread. With Felt closing out the bar and stem on their website (1/2 off of retail) made this a great deal in my book. I wish Felt would blow out their Devox carbon seat and that would make the bike a complete Felt/Devox rig. Maybe Felt will just mail me a seat as a thank you for being a loyal (3 Felt bikes) patient and understanding (fork recall) customer.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy with my new Devox bar as well; picked one up in my LBS for same as what they had advertised on website! Next is a Durace setup during the winter. Will weigh bike and see what the savings was for my AR5 and post later on in the week.


----------

